# 1st 'proper' period after failed IVF



## Lindseyw897 (Mar 4, 2016)

Morning 

This has probably been asked a million times already (so I apologise) and it maybe TMI  

So my 1st bleed came before I could test for pregnancy whist still on progesterone, on the day it was supposed to if I had a 28 day cycle, on the 19th October. 
Fast forward to today and still no period, I should have started 15th November, if I was on my 28 day cycle (I'm any where from 26-28 days) this will be my 1st proper period since we got our BFN, i'm aware that it has only been 2 days but the nurses never gave me any information about after a failed cycle.
I have no symptoms that it will arrive soon, I'm normally psychotic crazy lol, lots of cramping and sore boobs.... but I have nothing  

I appreciate every one is very different, but on average how long did you wait for your period to arrive ? 

Thank you for any help any one can give me xxx


----------



## XMsH83X (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi Lindsey,

I have been the same with my failed cycles. Periods arrive on time before test day but then the period after does a vanishing act! I'm generally about 30 day cycle. My first 2 failed cycles, my next period came about 44 days. This time though I bled but then got positive test, unfortunately turned out to be chemical pregnancy and now I'm about 47 days into cycle and no period.

I think this seems to be a fairly normal thing to happen after a failed cycle as your body is just getting back to normal after all the drugs.

I hope this helps you and everything gets back to normal for you soon 😊

Hayley x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

completely normal. i was ages. can't remember now but over 40 days, maybe 48...

just got to let your body settle down after all the drugs. sorry you bled early i had that on my first ivf, but i got there eventually hopefully so will you, good luck.


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm on CD 41 after my latest cycle and still no AF. Frustrating but unsurprising to me unfortunately, I take a while to get back to normal after the drugs


----------

